# Nearly Recovered, here's some encouragement!



## hey (Mar 4, 2017)

This is my story with DP, and some encouragement for you if you are suffering.


----------



## hanginginhere_ramen (Aug 24, 2018)

blocked at my school rip. commenting so i can come back to it later tho


----------

